# Trivia 10/23



## luckytrim (Oct 23, 2019)

trivia 10/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Before the Pregnancy Discrimination Act in 1978, American  women could get
fired from a job for being pregnant

1. Movie Taglines ;
"History is about to be rewritten by two guys who can't spell  !"
2. One the the Fifty's State Capitals once had the word  'Great" as part of
its name........ which of the Fifty was it ?
3. Your Bones comprise what percentage of your total body  weight ?
  a. - 10%
  b. - 15%
  c. - 20%
  d. - 25%
4. To what city would a letter go if you addressed it with the  zip-code 
10000?
  a. - Washington D.C.
  b. - New York City
  c. - Philadelphia
  d. - Returned to Sender
5. In the Book of Genesis, who was so hungry he traded his  family 
inheritance for a meal of lentils?
6. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit the Carlsbad  Caverns ?
  a. - Nevada
  b. - Arizona
  c. - New Mexico
  d. - Oklahoma
7. Who Said That ??
'The object of war is not to die for your country but to make  the other 
bastard die for his.' ?
8. What does 'Fiat Lux' mean?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You've just returned from active  military duty in Japan.   You're in San
Bernardino in California. And it's 1948, already! We have just  gotten over a
war and want some easy food. Mexican, Maybe?
You're in luck !  There's a Taco Bell across the street  !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure'
2. Utah - Great Salt Lake City
3. - b
4. - d (The lowest Zip Code number is 10001)
5. Esau
6. - c
7.  George Patton
8. Let There be Light

CRAP !!
Glen William Bell Jr. (September 3, 1923 – January 16, 2010)  was an American
entrepreneur who founded the Taco Bell chain of  restaurants.

Born in Lynwood, California, Glen Bell graduated from San  Bernardino High
School in 1941.  He served in the U.S. Marine Corps as a cook  during World
War II. After the Marines he started his first hot dog stand  'Bell's
Drive-In', in San Bernardino in 1948.  In 1952, he sold the  hot dog stand
and built a second location selling hot dogs and hamburgers.  He soon started
selling tacos at a taco stand named Taco-Tia at 19 cents each  from a side
window. Between 1954 and 1955, he opened three Taco Tias in  the San
Bernardino area, eventually selling those restaurants and  opening four El
Tacos with a partner in the Long Beach area.

In 1962, he went solo and sold the El Tacos to his partner and  opened his
first Taco Bell. Bell franchised his restaurant in 1964.  His  company grew
rapidly, and the 868-restaurant chain was later sold to  PepsiCo in 1978 for
$125 million in stock.


----------

